#  > قوانین سایت >  > نظرات و پیشنهادات | Site Issues & Feedback >  > بخش رسیدگی به امور ثبت نام و فعال سازی عضویت >  >  فعال سازی عضویت

## rayka

با سلام. در تاریخ 1399/02/01 مبلغ دویست هزار ریال از کارت 2890 به کارت1619 بنام ذکریا محمودی با شماره ارجاع 584042841936 واریز نمودم ولی تا کنون حساب کاربری فعال نشده لطفا رسیدگی کنید.
با تشکر

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## k1ani

سلام منم ۳۰ تومن حق عضویت پرداخت کردم فعال نشده ممنون‌میشم پیگیری کنید

----------


## rozbahan

درود بر شما با شماره کارت 8050 و ارجاع 7001954255239 مبلغ 300000 ریال حق عضویت پرداخت کردم . تاریخ 1399/02/30  در ساعت 02:24  با سپاس

----------


## حمزه سهرابی

باسلام
آخرین یادآوری برای مشاهده ابلاغیه الکترونیک 9910103891100188 اقدام نمایید
از این موضوع سر در نیاوردم لطفا با عرض معذرت راهنمایی کنید 

باتشکر

----------


## aking22

با سلام
من در تاریخ 5/22حق عضویت را پرداخت کردم بعد از زدن دکمه تکمیل فرایند سایت ارور 500 داد پول از حساب کم شد ولی عضویت فعال نشد لطفا رسیدگی نمایید
ممنون

----------


## moaski

با سلام . پرداخت حق عضویت : 
مبلغ : 300000 ریال
تاریخ : 1399/05/29 
ساعت : 10:59:58 
ارجاع : 141155914171

----------


## nekooee

> با سلام . پرداخت حق عضویت : 
> مبلغ : 300000 ریال
> تاریخ : 1399/05/29 
> ساعت : 10:59:58 
> ارجاع : 141155914171


سلام
اکانت شما فعال است

----------


## hbt57

با سلام . پرداخت حق عضویت : 
مبلغ : 300000 ریال
تاریخ : 1399/06/16 
به صورت انلاین پرداخت شد
4 شماره اخر کارت تجارت ..3524
ممنون پیگیر باشید

----------


## hbt57

> با سلام . پرداخت حق عضویت : 
> مبلغ : 300000 ریال
> تاریخ : 1399/06/16 
> به صورت انلاین پرداخت شد
> 4 شماره اخر کارت تجارت ..3524
> ممنون پیگیر باشید


درود 
امیدوارم رسیدگی بشه
ممنون از زحمات ارزنده شما 
مدیران عزیز

----------


## Shark777

با درود تاریخ پنجشنبه۲۸/۵ با کارت پاسارگارد چهاررقم شماره کارت ۸۳۶۵ ساعت ۱۹:۳۳پرداخت حق اشتراک مبلغ چهل هزار تومان انجام دادم فرایند اتومات کامل نشد لطفا پیگیری میکنید تشکر

----------


## navidbeek

سلام خسته نباشین اساتید بنده 40هزار واریز کردم عضویتم فعال نشده سه روزه لطفا راهنمایی کنید ممنن میشم

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## bedooz

سلام من حق عضویت پرداخت کردم چرا عضویتم فعال نشده؟؟

----------


## ikhdikh

با درود
 مبلغ ۳۰ هزار تومان بابت حق اشتراک در تاریخ ۱۴۰۰/۱۱/۱۴ ساعت ۱ بامداد با شماره پیگیری ۱۶۰۴۳۸۲۶ واریز شد
شماره کارت ۱۱۳۰

----------

